# Got my Professor Motor controller today



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Well,my Xmas gift to me came in this morning from the UPS guy.I got me a Professor Motor 2050 electronic controller.After much thought,and research,and after all of the good things fellow board member Slot V had to say about it,I decided it was the way to go.

I did some quick testing this evening,running some G3's with poly traction/ceramic motor mags,my SS G3s,a Wiz Scorpion,a couple of SS Storms,and some JL TO's and some stock tjets.
Right off the bat,I am blown away with the smooth feel,and the response I am able to get on the low end.I always had a problem with my resistor based controllers on the slow speeds through the more technical section of my track.No more.I am now able to dial in each car with the adjusting knobs,and ALL of my cars I have tried drive about 1000% better.

Still not exactly sure how the adjusting knobs work,and still not sure about the polarity thing.Wondering if it automatically adjusts itself for the polarity of the track,as it is "dual polarity".

All said and done tho,I am totally blown away by this controller.I still need to play with it a bit more to get it done,but I think I can safely say that this is one of the best investments Ive made in the hobby for sure.A BIG BIG thumbs up for the PM 2050 from me!!!!!!!!

Slot V,thanks for the heads up on this one.Any tips you mght have would be more then welcome.

Mike(ice9)


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Remind me... how much does that one go for?


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Played with it some more last night after I posted my first message.It was $119.95,and worth every penny as far as I'm concerned.

BTW,shipping from them was FREE.

Here is a link to their controllers: 

http://www.professormotor.com/cat_controls.shtml


I saw that their new "top of the line" was the same price as the one I got.I went for the one I have because it has dual polarity.The idea of hooking up one that is only one polarity and blowing it up kinda freaked me out.

Mike


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

To quote John Travolta:

_"Ain't it cool?"_ :thumbsup:


----------



## Manning (Mar 2, 2004)

Oooooo---ahhhh........a transistor controller from PM.....way cool. Adjustable sensitivity and brakes. Nice. 

But darnit, I just got 2 Parma econo 90's and a plus 45 a few weeks ago, probably couldn't swing another for a while. Oh well.....

I'm sure this is a silly question since they are so new, but....Anybody use a 2053 yet? With Tjets to SS magnet cars? I'm not sure I like the sound of "Recommended Operating Voltage Range: 12 to 18 volts". Isn't 18 volts cutting it a bit close?

Good to see another option out there. Especially a transistor/PWM type. I've always been baffled why an affordable PWM slot controller isn't available when the RC car guys have had sub $50 ones available for years.


----------

